# baby mini donk



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

::grabby hands:: SOOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTE!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Way too adorable!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

WWAAAYYY too cute!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Those ears!! One of the ladies I board with has 2 mini donkeys at her house. They are the cutest little things.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

why do mini donks well donks in general have to have such cute faces!!! it absolute makes me melt with the fuzzies.

when you get a chance more pics will be welcomed


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

GAAAAH sooo very very CUTE!


----------

